# Is This A New Challenger to the World's Best Gaming Room Crown?



## TheBlueKnight (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow! Where do these people live and do they need another player (or two)?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 17, 2015)

Okay, time for ENnie for best game room!


----------



## smiteworks (Feb 17, 2015)

I would definitely Take 20 searching that room for additional secret stashes.


----------



## Grand DM (Feb 17, 2015)

Smiteworks: That would be a good idea as there is other secrets not revealed


----------



## Superchunk77 (Feb 17, 2015)

This one wins because they have a replica Atlantean sword.


----------



## ss2020 (Feb 17, 2015)

OMG, WOW, this is so awesome. My vision for my room is now set higher.


----------



## ss2020 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Yes, this should happen.*



Hand of Evil said:


> Okay, time for ENnie for best game room!




We should find out who makes this decision and rally them to do this.


----------



## Raunalyn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok...sorry....this one wins.

I SO want this game room!!


----------



## Kor (Feb 17, 2015)

The secret door seals the deal... we have a winner for the best game room!


----------



## Nebulous (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow.  I guess this means other establishments really need to raise the bar!

(FWIW, the coolest secret door i ever saw was a tardis door in the back of a closet that led to a secret third level of a house; something to keep in mind!)


----------



## Alarian (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks awesome, but a bit too perfect.  They need to throw a few parties in there and have a few barroom brawls to season the place up a bit.  A few bloodstains on the floor would authenticate it up a bit as well.


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer (Feb 17, 2015)

Makes me want to drink a beer and roll dice.


----------



## Eminence_Grise (Feb 17, 2015)

Where are the rpg books??


----------



## Grand DM (Feb 17, 2015)

Eminence_Grise said:


> Where are the rpg books??




We just had not unpacked them yet at the time of the original posting.


----------



## Maul (Feb 17, 2015)

You know what you need?....... A game table to go with that awesome game room.......I just happen to have one for sale.

Heres a pic of the table: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am asking $2800.

Its made of Oak.

Its a 40" LED TV

Oil paintings on the bottom panels. One of the oil painting is the Red Box cover.

Cup holders.

It even comes with its own side table to put your computer on and other DM-ing tools.....books.......... and dice.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 17, 2015)

That is very, very cool!


----------



## Maul (Feb 18, 2015)

*tha*

Thanks.

Took 2 years to build.

Mostly the cost was the reason why it took so long.


----------



## Icon_Charlie (Feb 18, 2015)

Considering my construction background (in my youth) this is a wonderful use of recycled material as well as functionality.  This took planning. Careful planning and skill. And if that flooring material is the same material that is on the walls?  I salute you.

Hell of a nice place to game.


----------



## lyle.spade (Feb 18, 2015)

As Master of the Internet (by self-proclamation), I hereby declare the challenger to be the NEW GREATEST GAMING ROOM! Consider the dignified, museum-like display of classic vintage books, the real bar, the open space (allowing for easy movement), and the SECRET FRIGGIN' STORAGE ROOM!

Is there any room for debate? NO. And if any of you are wondering, I just rolled a 20 on my Diplomacy, my Bluff, Intimidate, and got like 50 raises while running the test in Savage Worlds, and rolled 37 10s in a row for WOD.


----------



## Grand DM (Feb 18, 2015)

We recently added Durin's Door to one of the entrances to the Game Tavern:

View attachment 66935


----------



## baradtgnome (Feb 18, 2015)

Sir, your Game Tavern is outstanding.  I salute you, and am envious.


----------



## FighterMageThief (Feb 20, 2015)

Spectacular.  Best D&D room I have ever seen.


----------



## Eminence_Grise (Feb 21, 2015)

I showed the pictures to my wife, who is also a gamer. She was quite impressed! She asked me if I ever wanted to do something like that in the basement and I jumped on the occasion by saying suuuure. 

So thanks for starting the discussion for me.


----------



## was (Feb 22, 2015)

It's a very nice game room.


----------



## Grand DM (Feb 23, 2015)

Eminence_Grise said:


> I showed the pictures to my wife, who is also a gamer. She was quite impressed! She asked me if I ever wanted to do something like that in the basement and I jumped on the occasion by saying suuuure.
> 
> So thanks for starting the discussion for me.




Awesome! I hope the Game Tavern continues to inspire others to similar projects


----------



## Perram (Mar 10, 2015)

This is my favorite of the game rooms yet. Well done!


----------

